# egg sharing at 38



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I am looking for a clinic int he midlands(ish) who will take ladies for egg share at 38 yrs old.  this is not for myself although i do have icsi.  A friend of mine has asked me to enquire as she has no pc to ask herself.

Thanks

Shaz xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

hmm i am sure the cut off age is 36 for egg-share and i havent heard of any clinics that go above this, though i could be wrong, sorry xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

yes i was told 36yrs old


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

unfortunately i am at a clinic where the cut off is 35,so as far as i know 36 is the max.sorry its bad news for your friend.lol.


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi
i egg share in the midlands and unfortunately the cut of age is 35 i dont know of anywhere different
jue jue 2


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

ive found out it can be 36 but you would of had to have had your tests and results 3 months before your 36th b-day


----------

